# Collet for Freud FT 2000 E V2



## David Barlow (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. Does anyone know where i can purchase a 1/2" collet for Freud FT 2000 e. I have tried ebay, Amazon and other sites. Tried to contact Freud but they do not return my emails. thanks.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum,


I am not familiar with that router, but most routers that are designed for 1/2' bits just require removing the reducer and the hole in the shaft and nut is bored for a 1/2"dia, bit.
https://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT2200EP-4-Horsepower-Variable-Plunge/dp/B000AYTA2K

If you are trying for a reducer to 1/4" shank bits then go on Amazon they have a lot of them that will fit.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

We think that Fellisati in Italy made Freud's power tool line. Checking them might be a possibility. I think they made some other brands too. And I might have one if I can find it. I had a 2000 but I can't remember exactly which model it was. I'll see if I can find it tomorrow.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I found the collet David but when I took it off I found out one segment is broken off. Maybe someone will recognize it and have a suggestion for another source. My belief is that in most cases router makers out source their collets instead of making them themselves. The only makes I'm not sure about yet is PC and these Fellisati made machines.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Found this thread from 2011 about Fellisati routers. https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/29551-felisatti-router.html


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Check out this link: Freud 13603.7411 Collet Nut (Fits FT2200 And Other Freud Routers)


----------



## David Barlow (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey Thanks - these guys want almost $50 to ship to Canada. Total cost would be $69.28 USD for a collet!
I might have no choice!


----------



## David Barlow (Aug 2, 2019)

Charles, this I exactly what happened to my Collet. One of the segments broke off.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's getting close to $100Can so you have to decide if it's worth that or not. My armature went prematurely (in my opinion) and others have had issues with the speed control which is a cheap carbon disc potentiometer I'm told. They weren't well made and that's probably why Freud got out of the power tool market. They weren't helping the good reputation they've built with their blades and bits.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry they charge so much to ship to Canada. If you want a comparable router you will have to spend a lot more than $100.00. Unfortunately you sometimes to weigh the options and make a decision.

I had to something similar on Monday. I live in the country and have about 4 acres I have to cut. I bought a Sears Craftsman Lawn Tractor about 4.5 years back. It has a 22 HP Kohler engine. The mower has worked pretty good but it gets stuck a lot if there is the least bit of moisture on the ground. The blades are propriety to the Sears Pro. The blades are held on with a bail similar to a case latch. The mount is aluminum and there are two small C pins that the latch pivots on. The pins have come out a couple of times and the blade goes flying off. The tractor part is still like brand new but the deck is chewed up. The deck is too expensive to replace. So I need to buy two of the blade bails at $75.00 ($150.00) and need two new blades that are about $80.00 plus the aggrevation of getting stuck and having to walk back to the house to get comealong, rope, chain and walk back and move the tractor about 10 feet to get traction again. Then take the comealong, rope, chain back to the house. The battery has to be charged every time I use it because it is time for replacement $100.00. Plus Sears may go out of business any time leaving me high and dry about the special parts. So I bit the bullet and bought a $3200.00 Zero Turn Zoro mower. It had a welded steel deck and not a stamped one like the big box stores all have. The new mower had a 3 year warranty on the engine and the mower itself. The dealer I bought it from also does the service in their own service department and has most of the parts in stock. 

So I could have bandaid'd the old one for another season or so and bought $300.00 worth of parts which is about %10 the price of the new one and I would still have had a mower I hate. 

I will try to sell the Craftsman for a few hundred dollars to try to recoup some of my outlay but the tractor style mower is not as popular as when I bought it. 

I cut the 4 acres with the new one in record time and it was the best mowing jog my acreage has ever got. The Sears was always uneven and just a jarrring ride that did not make me want to climb on board. It did take some getting used to the zero turn but I think I did the right thing for me.

So you can patch your old router or replace it. Either way you will have to spend some money if you want a big router like the Frued FT2000.


----------

